# Sugiero agregar un "Me gusta" - I suggest to add a "Like"



## Saúl Ortega

Pues eso. 

El foro debería tener un "Me gusta" para calificar las respuestas de otras personas. vBulletin tiene algún plugin o algo con lo que se puede hacer, lo he visto en otros foros. Creo que sería muy útil.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi, Saúl Ortega 

If you don't mind I'm posting here a related suggestion to make future brainstorming easier:
approval button / approve posts


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me too I think that in order to confirm that we agree with the answer somebody gives to a question, instead to be obliged to use the device "reply with quote" and to add, underneath the answer we agree with, an "OK" or a , it would be much efficient to have a button "*I agree*" (or "I like"), as we have "Report Post", in order to leave our agreement (with our name) in that post. I find it would be very easy then to confirm what we think an answer is correct. 

Víctor

(thanks to *DearPrudence* I just red similar requests but I think this one from *Saúl *matches better to what I suggest.)


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm still very much in favour of the "+ 1" button, whatever you call it.
Sometimes I stumble across an old thread (or not so old). But I feel a bit too shy to "bump" the thread simply to say: "I agree with post #3", why post 2 is completely off the mark. Some people may read a thread & think a translation is spot on but can't just say so, that would be a bit cumbersome & illegible if everyone decided to do that. A +1 &/or -1 button would be useful I think


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I see, *DP*. 

My aim is to help the consultant by indirectly telling him that me too I agree with the answer he received from another member (in case I have nothing else to add to that answer).


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, to help the OP too, of course. They often need to be reassured, especially when only non natives have perfectly answered. Some of them still need the approval of natives otherwise they completely freak out. Those people would definitely appreciate a nominative +1 button.


----------



## swift

DearPrudence said:


> Those people would definitely appreciate a nominative +1 *from a native*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DearPrudence said:


> Yes, to help the OP too, of course. They often need to be reassured, especially when only non natives have perfectly answered. Some of them still need the approval of natives otherwise they completely freak out. Those people would definitely appreciate a nominative +1 button.



 D)


----------

